# Dealing with one speaker corner loaded



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I have been playing around with speaker placement in my room and there's one phenomenon I can't seem to get around:

I have one speaker on an "open" wall to a larger part of the room, and the other is in a corner. It can be as far as 2' from the back and side walls, but still, one speaker is definitely getting a boost from the corner.

It's also a dipole, which makes placement even more tricky.

Right now the center image is just slightly skewed to the corner, but still pretty good. I would still like to improve it.

What do you think I can do to help balance this out? The corner is available for any type of corner, tube, or panel.

Thanks,
Anthony


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

What specific speaker is it?

Bryan


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Magnepan MG10.1 Ribbon tweeter.

When my DIY project is completed, it will be replaced by a dipole cone/ribbon setup, so I imagine it would have the same problems.


I can't move it much more than 2' from the back wall due to a sliding glass door in the way, and I can't move it off the side wall more than about 18 to 20" because of the projection screen.

But it did look like there was some room for treatments back there, so I figured I would ask.


----------

